# How do you guys get your wheel belt and chain adjust on your whizzer.



## oquinn (Nov 14, 2015)

It's giving me a fit.Almost ready to drain the oil and turn it upside down!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 14, 2015)

I put mine up in my Park stand to work on it. Makes it so much easier but I'm afraid I'll get a hernia one of these days...


----------



## mason_man (Nov 15, 2015)

oquinn said:


> It's giving me a fit.Almost ready to drain the oil and turn it upside down!!




Is your chain skip tooth? Maybe you need a shorter rear belt? Half links are nice. 

Ray


----------



## oquinn (Nov 15, 2015)

This is how I work on them using my Park stand but it is still hard to get things lined up just right!


----------

